
IETF Dress Code - kick
https://tools.ietf.org/rfcmarkup?doc=fyi17#section-4.4
======
kick
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1105600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1105600)

